# WD Red vs Caviar Black



## SamGriffiths (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey, so I'm going to build a gaming PC with a 120 GB Samsung SSD and a 1TB HDD for less used games and what not, so my question is, do I need a Caviar Black or can I save £20, and the power, also lower noise levels by getting a WD Red HDD?

I've been looking at reviews and most of them have the read/write speed of both drives around 130 MB/s, also, I often leave my PC on over night downloading files, or just forget to turn it off, would a Red be a better choice?

Thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd save the money and go with the Red.  You won't really notice the performance difference.  Don't expect any power savings though, hard drives already use very little power when running, so you might save 1-2w which is essentially nothing.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tech Report have one of the more comprehensive storage drive reviews out there, their latest is a review of a WD Red. It's a 4TB however...

But generally speaking, there's not much going for the Caviar Black especially with the price. Heck the 4TB Red is cheaper per GB than a 1TB Black. LOL


----------



## SamGriffiths (Oct 1, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd save the money and go with the Red.  You won't really notice the performance difference.  Don't expect any power savings though, hard drives already use very little power when running, so you might save 1-2w which is essentially nothing.





entropy13 said:


> Tech Report have one of the more comprehensive storage drive reviews out there, their latest is a review of a WD Red. It's a 4TB however...
> 
> But generally speaking, there's not much going for the Caviar Black especially with the price. Heck the 4TB Red is cheaper per GB than a 1TB Black. LOL



So the red is a better option? I'm not really bothered about the power, but the noise level does matter.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 1, 2013)

SamGriffiths said:


> So the red is a better option? I'm not really bothered about the power, *but the noise level does matter*.



That rules out the Black then, even if you're comparing it to other drives like Seagate's Barracuda or a Caviar Blue.  The Red is a bit more silent than those two too, so...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 1, 2013)

SamGriffiths said:


> So the red is a better option? I'm not really bothered about the power, but the noise level does matter.



black is not that bad... i thought before black is bad... but if I put my case fan to high and gpu starts to work hard, you wouldnt hear the HDD noise....

unless when you are sleeping with your ears close to your HDD, then the most silent HDD is the green one...


oh btw, i like to have red though.... and red seems to have better performance, from the reviews of course


----------

